# 시간을 달려서



## wonlon

G-Friend(여자친구) has a new song "시간을 달려서", but I don't quite grasp the meaning of the title even I looked up the dictionary. Would someone explain it to me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## i5369

'시간을' is composed of '시간', which means 'time', and '을', which is a 'postpositional particle' making a noun into a subject and/or an object within a sentence.
In '달려서', the root form of the verb is '달리다', which means 'to run'.

Actually, "시간을 달려서" is not a complete sentence, and there needs to be some part at the end of it. (e.g. 시간을 달려서 **에 도착했다.)
From my understanding, I'd say that the meaning of "시간을 달려서" is "By running through time", although I haven't read the lyrics of the song.


----------



## wonlon

i5369 said:


> Actually, "시간을 달려서" is not a complete sentence, and there needs to be some part at the end of it. (e.g. 시간을 달려서 **에 도착했다.)
> From my understanding, I'd say that the meaning of "시간을 달려서" is "By running through time", although I haven't read the lyrics of the song.



"시간을 달려서" appears in this part of the lyrics:

미처 말하지 못했어 다만 너를 좋아했어
어린 날의 꿈처럼 마치 기적처럼
*시간을 달려서* 어른이 될 수만 있다면
거친 세상 속에서 손을 잡아줄게

> (Complete lyrics)
Would you me see how it means here?


----------



## i5369

So, it's running towards the future, rather than running back to the past.

The lylic can be translated as below, hope this'll be helpful to you 

(Translation)
Although I couldn't have said, but I just loved you.
Like in a dream in my childhood, like a miracle,
If I can be a grown-up 'by running through time',
I'll hold your hands in this wild world.


----------



## Hit Girl

I would say 'racing through time' or 'skipping over time'
*
시간을 달려서* 어른이 될 수만 있다면:
If I could be an adult
by racing through time / skipping over time

시간을 달리다 doesn't sound right but it's understood since it's part of lyrics and all.

시간을 뛰어 넘어 is what people would say in real life.


----------

